# ronseal waterbased floor varnish



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

how long untill i can put an reptile in the viv after i have used this, is it weeks like yaht varnish or just a day or so?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Much quicker than yacht varnish, it does have a smell for some time, but the fumes are not heavy petroleum vapours and aren't toxic. A day or two drying in a warm room should be plenty, it's touch dry in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

If you haven't already bought it, try looking at Sadolin Extra Durable Floor Varnish. Its similar stuff, just with a very low VOC content (Ronseal has "medium" VOC content).


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

not bought it yet so thats good i will have a look was going to get epoxy resin but there are no boat shops near me and it seams really expensive


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

found that stuff 27quid it was cos they only had large tubs!!! better be worth it lol


----------

